# R5 body back in stock on Amazon



## 1D4 (Dec 14, 2020)

The R5 body is available now for anyone who still needs one (Ships from and sold by Amazon.com):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B08C68F2DX


----------



## cayenne (Dec 14, 2020)

I think these days...for big ticket purchases like this, I'm going to be sticking with B&H and use their in store CC so I can get these items "tax free".

I was able to still get B&H purchases tax free till up to about 1-2 months ago when they finally started having to charge sales tax to my state.

But I save and tend to have cash in hand for any purchases I make and I applied for and got the B&H PayBoo card that has them cover the sales tax which is often considerable (almost 10% in my state).

My only complaint is WTF did B&H get the name "PayBoo" for their store card?!!

Ranks right up there with the worst and stupidest corporate branding names of things....ugh.

I like amazon, but if I can get tax free....I'm going there.

cayenne


----------



## SteveC (Dec 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> My only complaint is WTF did B&H get the name "PayBoo" for their store card?!!



Because if you don't Pay: Boo! you get hit with huge interest.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 15, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Because if you don't Pay: Boo! you get hit with huge interest.



LOL..yeah, that might do it.

I did have to call and bitch at them...they hadn't sent me a statement, but I got a text from them saying I had late payment which is not like me, I pay in full every month.

Anyway, got on the phone with them told them I'd not gotten a statement...the removed the late fees and interest and I sent the full payment in.

Yeah, it's a good deal IF...you pay in full every month. If you don't that. interest will eat up any savings you have quick.

C


----------

